# Options for small 4' to 5' light/lamp pole for house



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I like Canarm products. I'm not sure what brand of 3" post I use, I generally just get whatever the supplier has in stock that will work... Lights are usually custom order...





__





Outdoor - Lighting







www.canarm.com


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Usually we see an 8' thin wall aluminum post with a round lollipop fixture on top.
I repair/ replace those with a piece of 2-1/2" aluminum rigid conduit and paint it black.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Do not put an aluminum post in direct contact with concrete. The post will rot off at the top of the concrete within a few years. We place a little gravel in the bottom of the hole and tamp the dirt until it's solid.


----------

